# new at this, need adult party games



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

One idea we've wanted to use is the ghost hunt. It calls for people to play the part of the ghosts, but I think you could work it just using props and clues. Guests go on a ghost hunt in the house and on the grounds. Each ghost they find has a story and something that they need to complete before they can pass on to their final rest. So, first guests have to find the ghosts. Then, once they've heard the ghost's story, they have to figure out what the ghost needs to be able to rest. And then, the guests have to find the item and bring it to the ghost. Ideas for the ghosts were things like the 'Flower Child', a true child of the 60's who died with no flowers on his grave. (I'm skipping the embellishment of the story, and the clue as to what the ghost needs to be laid to rest should be expressed in a way that makes it something of a mystery or riddle for the guests to solve.) To put the ghost to rest, a flower needs to be brought to the ghost. Another idea was the 'Spoiled Brat' who never got their fill of sweets and treats. The ghost would need a piece of candy to pass on. I got this idea from Quest Experiences, and they have the full ghost hunt laid out with all the details - or, you could make your own ghost hunt using the basic format. If real live ghosts are hard to find, I think it would work just as well to have props that the guests find - memory chest, a child's doll, etc - and that those would have a letter inside with the ghost's story and the clue to the lay-to-rest item written on it. HTH.


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

The last two years we have played a game we call the "Yes/No" game. I read about this game on a halloween website, but don't remember which one. You give each person a small necklace or some other token. Pick out which word to use that cannot be spoken for the entire game, we use either yes or no. The object is to get as many people as you can to say the forbidden word. You can use questions; such as, "Do you need another drink?" If the person responds by using the word "No", they must give the other person a necklace. Try to collect as many as possible. We would give out a prize to the person with the most. It really gets people talking to each other. This year, we are doing it a little different. Each person will receive $250 in play money. We will use "No" as the forbidden word. If you make someone say "No", they must give you $50.( I made some small $50 bills to use) We will have an auction at the end of the game. You can bid based on how much money you have collected. We're probably going to have 3-4 gifts, maybe liquor and some gift certificates. Plus some gag gifts.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

llondra said:


> Ideas for the ghosts were things like the 'Flower Child', a true child of the 60's who died with no flowers on his grave. (I'm skipping the embellishment of the story, and the clue as to what the ghost needs to be laid to rest should be expressed in a way that makes it something of a mystery or riddle for the guests to solve.) To put the ghost to rest, a flower needs to be brought to the ghost. Another idea was the 'Spoiled Brat' who never got their fill of sweets and treats. The ghost would need a piece of candy to pass on. I got this idea from Quest Experiences, and they have the full ghost hunt laid out with all the details - or, you could make your own ghost hunt using the basic format.


Please don't leave out the embellishments as I'm still looking for a game for this year and this sounds pretty good so far. And what is 'quest experiences'?

MsM


----------



## piratewench (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi,
We are going to play the family feud game. Divide into teams , just like the real game.
The questions are Halloween related. 
Examples: 
?Name something that makes you feel like vomiting? 
answers: Other people puking= 32
Alcohol/ Overdrinking=16 
?Name a place where the killer hides the bodies of his victims
answers: basement=28
fridge/freezer=18
?Name a superstition people sometinmes abide by
answer: walking under a ladder=32
knock on wood=14

You get the idea. 5 questions per round, name the top 5 answers.Winner of round gets bonus round.
small prizes awarded to the winning team. or just do it for the fun of it. 

Use a large white board and dry erase markers to keep score.

I am in need of some more questions. I am a few short. 
Can anyone help me out? 

Thanks


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Use post-it notes and write on each note the name of someone famous for Halloween stuff. Dracula, Boris Karloff, Alfred Hitchcock, Lon Chaney, The Wolfman, Jason Vorhees, etc etc. Put a post-it on each guest back as they arrive at the party. Throughout the night they have to guess who they are (each guest has to figure out the name on the post-it on his/her back) by asking/answering yes or no questions. There's no winner or loser just some fun.


----------

